# Textpad > Benutzer-Programme für Java



## haxenmaxen (28. Okt 2009)

*hallo liebe community,*

ich habe JDK 6 Update 16 with Java EE und Textpad installiert.
nun habe ich folgendes problem. im textpad fehlen die (3) benutzerwerkzeuge:

Compile Java 
Run Java Application 
Run Java Applet
_
oder wie die auch in deutsch heißen.. _

ich bin einer von wenigen die das problem überhaupt haben. meine professorin meinte, dass ich die umgebungsvariablen > systemvariablen

*PATH *(%JAVA_HOME%\bin;...)
*CLASSPATH *(C:\Sun\SDK\jdk\jre\lib\ext\QTJava.zip)
*JAVA_HOME* (C:\Sun\SDK\jdk)

setzen soll?! in klammern steht, was ich als wert gesetzt habe - was auch bestimmt nicht der richtigkeit entspricht???:L 

haben diese umgebungsvariablen überhaupt etwas mit meinem problem zu tun?
was muss ich ändern?

eine frage noch zum QTJava.zip?

diese ".zip datei" sehe ich nicht einmal im installationsverzeichnis ???:L


bin über jede antwort dankbar!!!


----------



## The_S (29. Okt 2009)

Uff ... du solltest dir evtl. mal die Basics ansehen. Hier wird dir erklärt, wie du ein Programm compilierst und ausführst:

Java Blog Buch : 01.04.01 Schreiben, Kompilieren, Ausführen

bzw. zur Einrichtung von Java:

Java Blog Buch : 01.03 Java installieren


----------



## Michael... (29. Okt 2009)

Das kann jetzt von Deiner TextPad Installation abweichen, aber prinzipiell sollte es ähnlich sein:
unter --> Konfiguration -->Einstellungen sollte ein Eintrag "Extras" sein
hier kannst Du dann über Hinzufügen --> Programm wie folgt vorgehen:

Für Java kompilieren:
--> in dem Dialog die javac.exe aus dem bin-Verzeichnis der JDK Installation auswählen
--> Übernehmen (jetzt sollte unter "Extras" ein neuer Eintrag zu finden sein)
--> Eintrag auswählen
--> als Parameter $File und als Ausgangsordner $FileDir eintragen (wenn nicht schon automatisch passiert), die Option Ausgabe erfassen aktivieren, um die Rückmeldungen des Kompilers anzeigen zulassen

Für Java ausführen:
--> die java.exe auswählen -->Übernehmen-->Eintrag auswählen
--> Parameter $BaseName Ausgangsordner $FileDir
Gleiches für Java Applets (appletviewer.exe)


----------

